# I thought it was a goner!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Last night I was happily reading along on my Fire when suddenly the screen went dark.  I pressed the home button to turn it back on but it would flash the wake screen and then go back to a dark screen.  Over and over again, nothing.

Finally I held the home button for 30 seconds until it rebooted and everything was fine.  Has anyone else had this happen?  I hope it was just a fluke and is not a sign of problems to come in the future.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same thing happen last week. I rebooted and it was fine! Did you buy an extended warranty? I am still within my 30 days to buy the ST extended warranty, but not sure I want to spend the money.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't had it go dark while I'm reading, but once or twice, I've had trouble getting it to turn on. I think it needs to be rebooted (restarted) periodically. I don't have to do that on my Android smartphone, so I keep forgetting. The other day my Fire's name was not displaying in the upper left corner. Just said 'MyKindleFire'. I asked around & then eventually restarted it & everything was back to normal.
I am using my Fire a lot for Swagbucks MobileTV. I'm guessing the cache gets overloaded & the device needs a reboot to clean things out.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've bought so many extended warranties and AppleCare on so many things lately that I took my chances on this one.

I don't think the ST warranty is very expensive for the Fire though, is it?  I even have a 35% off coupon floating around here.  I'm trying to decide whether to get ST for my iPad 2 or get the AppleCare.  I love that ST covers accidents but AppleCare gives phone support and I had to call for that just last week.

I'm not sure what to do on either of the two - the Fire and the iPad2.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Did you buy an extended warranty? I am still within my 30 days to buy the ST extended warranty, but not sure I want to spend the money.


Funny - I always get the insurance plan on my smartphones for at least the first year - because I know if anything happened to it, I'd be SOL until my next upgrade & probably couldn't find anything at a reasonable cost even on ebay.

But with my Kindles, I've just figured that I take pretty good care of my devices (never had to make an insurance claim on my phones {knock on wood bigtime}), and they are inexpensive enough that they'll probably last.

ST doesn't cover lost or theft & that seems to me the more probable scenario.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

An associate of mine has a Fire that went blank and wouldn't boot up. The Amazon rep told her it should be rebooted once or twice a week by holding the power button for 15-20 seconds.

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> ST doesn't cover lost or theft & that seems to me the more probable scenario.


My biggest fear is dropping it (the horror!). I bought ST for that purpose alone (lots of ceramic tile in this house lol)


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Between the tile floors and the hands-on 4 year old...  Any electronic device around here needs to be bubble-wrapped to ensure it has a long life.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hadou said:


> Between the tile floors and the hands-on 4 year old... Any electronic device around here needs to be bubble-wrapped to ensure it has a long life.


LoL! So true!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I just had this problem. I was playing Scrabble online. While waiting for my opponent to play -I'd say about two minutes- the screen went black.

I did a hard reset and now it's fine. I just did one last night, also, as part of my weekly routine. Sounds like this may be an issue.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

ireadbooks said:


> An associate of mine has a Fire that went blank and wouldn't boot up. The Amazon rep told her it should be rebooted once or twice a week by holding the power button for 15-20 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


That's interesting to know. Had mine go blank this weekend too and was a bit miffed but rebooted it and everything was back to normal. I'm currently having trouble with an app on my iPhone which makes it need to be rebooted often. Guess that's the price we pay for the joy of owning all these gadgets!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had to reboot so far only once but I can't remember now why or what I was doing at the time. 
But I am curious about the CS suggestion to reboot once a week.

Heck, I haven't even turned mine off since I got it 4 weeks ago, beside the one reboot. I just let it go to sleep like my K3. Should I turn it off rather or reboot even if there isn't an issue? 
Do some of these issues have to do with which apps we use?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Last night I was happily reading along on my Fire when suddenly the screen went dark. I pressed the home button to turn it back on but it would flash the wake screen and then go back to a dark screen. Over and over again, nothing.
> 
> Finally I held the home button for 30 seconds until it rebooted and everything was fine. Has anyone else had this happen? I hope it was just a fluke and is not a sign of problems to come in the future.


Sure it wasn't uploading 6.1?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> Sure it wasn't uploading 6.1?


Ooops! I meant 6.2.1


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

No because I never got it and had to side load it.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Hummm, Glad to know I'm not the only one having to do this.  I probably have restarted my Fire about once a week since I received it.  Freaked me out the first time it "died" and I couldn't wake it up.  Calmed myself down, few deep breaths, did the 20 - 30 sec. hold like I need to do every so often on the K2i.  It woke up just fine.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope I'm not in for trouble down the road. I haven't rebooted my fire since I got it. It arrived, I booted it up and it's been either on or asleep ever since.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

This just happened to me and it scared me to death! Ive only had her for 5 days and this was the first issue ive had. I kept pushing the power button and nothing happened and the light didn't even come on when I plugged it in, finally held the power button for about 30 seconds and finally "kindle fire" appeared on the screen. I checked and the battery was at 63%.  But other than this one issue I haven't had any problems and I am loving it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

